# I almost died two days ago.



## Angelicus (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't know whether to put this in the blog section or make a post, but I believe that my life was almost taken away two days ago. I've been really shy to talk about it because it was miraculous; I didn't think anyone would believe me.

I usually don't eat McDonald's but there was no food in the house and it was too late to get groceries. I ordered a #3 with orange juice. Around 2:00 am I woke up with a terrible headache. I've had food poisoning before but this was very different. I tried to check my temperature because the body usually goes into a fever to get the toxins out but it was at 97.2, and dropping. My body felt cold. I tried so hard to throw up but couldn't. I couldn't talk. I was crawling everywhere with no one to help me. I couldn't even cry. My heartbeat was going so slow and I was afraid. 

I tried to get the phone but I couldn't. Something kept on telling me to just find a way to die to get rid of the pain. I thought about falling through the window (I live on the second floor); I thought about using some hair scissors to cut my throat. 

But then I heard something say, "No." I heard someone say it. Please don't think I'm crazy.

I began to scream the name of Jesus. I screamed it five times in a row with all my might. I am saved but never in my life have I called the name of Jesus like that. I IMMEDIATELY felt better. I blacked out a few minutes later.

I woke up the next morning and the apartment looked like a tornado hit it. I guess during my sickness I was pulling everything down in every room. I had never been through a spiritual/physical experience like that. I began to praise God... for 3 1/2 hours. I have never praised the Lord for 3 1/2 hours-- shoot, I'm one of those people that want praise and worship over in 45 minutes. 

I am doing great, it's as if nothing happened. I am SO HAPPY that I was a sheep that heard His voice. I really think the Devil tried to kill me! I have a lot of other things to say but just know that I am okay by His grace. Thank you for reading.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise God you are alive and well.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise God! I never come into this section, but this is such a testimony! Thanks for sharing. I'm so happy that you're better now. God healls all things.


----------



## xstacy2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank god you're alright. Praise him


----------



## Samory07 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow. That was definitely a miracle. I'm glad God stepped in right on time. Angelicus, you bout to make me jump up and give God a praise with you.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Apr 29, 2009)

God is good definately. I myself almost died last year of pneumonia. I did not know I had it, I just thought it was an awful cold. I was taking every medicine and home remedies under the sun for 2 months 1/2 finally I was like this can't be normal something has to be wrong. I was coughing up a lung and my chest would palpate when I was sleeping, i was so scared and one night i got up and I read a psalm in the bible I don't remember which one but I prayed to God to help me figure out what was wrong. The next day i went to the emergency room and the doctor said I was lucky to make it this far and that I had pneumonia. she said I could have died had I not come in when I did. That was so crazy to me. Our God is wonderful and he may let us get scared sometimes but as long as we call out his name he will be there to deliver us from what ever issue we are going through. Continue to praise him and I am glad you are ok.


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise Jesus!


----------



## TG2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank God!  Praise Him!


----------



## Country gal (Apr 29, 2009)

It's good you didn't listen to the voices that said end it.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 29, 2009)

Something about the name Jesus!!! 

Amen you are alive and well.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW, God is so good and thank you for sharing your testimony b/c it always helps the next person. There is POWER in the name of Jesus.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 29, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I didn't know whether to put this in the blog section or make a post, but I believe that my life was almost taken away two days ago. I've been really shy to talk about it because it was miraculous; I didn't think anyone would believe me.




Thank G-d you're doing much better!!!


----------



## michc (Apr 29, 2009)

Glory be to Jesus. Amen and Amen. He IS faithful.


----------



## Pink_diamond (Apr 29, 2009)

We serve and Awesome God!


----------



## hurricane (Apr 29, 2009)

*This sounds like a demonic attack. The Bible says, whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved.*

*You didn't call on budda or any other name, but you called on the name that is above every name. Jesus Christ. Awesome!!!!!!*


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing this testimony. Praise the Lord! "Whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved" Romans 10:13. God is sooo good!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 29, 2009)

To GOD be the Glory!  Amen.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise God!! What a testimony!


----------



## inthepink (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 29, 2009)

What a horrible story... I'm so happy you're still alive!! :Rose:


----------



## meka (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank You Lord you are alive and well!!!! To God be the glory!


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank God you're OK. Did you go to the Doctor to check exactly what's wrong with you?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Hallelujah! God is good and He faithfully watches over his children.

Thank you Jesus for continually protecting your children.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Apr 29, 2009)

good is good all the time


----------



## remnant (Apr 29, 2009)

Alleuia alleluia Jesus You are awesome!!
 I'm grateful for He has saved your life!!!


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Apr 29, 2009)

You almost died...But God said NO, praise Him!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise the Lord!  You survived because you have work left to do---the fact that another entity tried to make you take your own life makes me think that whatever calling you have on your life is important and will be a blessing to lots of other people.


----------



## ClassicChic (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise the Lord! Wow......you have work here that needs to be done.


----------



## Mleah (Apr 29, 2009)

The power of the Creator to help His children is astounding. I do believe that someone tainted the food or drink you consumed with a psychedelic drug. As wonderful as Yahweh is...sometimes His children suck. I'm glad you made it through.


----------



## deola (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise God for your deliverance! Your testimony brought tears to my eyes because we serve an awesome God.

The Bible says the name of the Lord is a strong tower, the righteous run to it and are safe-righteous not because of any good we have done (because our good is never good enough) but because we are the righteousness of God in Christ Jesus.

You have work to do so remain connected to Him! Praise God again for your life!


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2009)

The devil is a liar. I'm so glad you fought to stay alive hon! This is testimony to reassure you that God is always with us even when we think he isn't. Stay Strong!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 29, 2009)

There is no other name like the name of Jesus. Praise Him girl. Thank you for sharing your testimony. Q


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 29, 2009)

Jesus, Jesus, Jesus...There is something about that name.

He's our Master, Saviour, Prince of Peace, nothing else is the same. 

His name is Jesus, Jesus is a 'Friend' of mine.  

Praise Him, Praise Him, Praise Him.  Praise His wonderful name. 

Praise the name of Jesus!  Bless His holy name.

 

Dear one you are truly covered under the Blood of Jesus.   The spirit of fear, death and the grave had no power over you, for Jesus shed His Blood to disfuse every weapon that would try and come against you.  

One thing I've learned during an 'attack' is to 'calm' down, the heart is supposed to slow down, as this is what calms you.  You will not die and your heart will not stop beating.   

If appears that an anxiety attack came upon you.   It happens.  And yes, it is a spirit.   However, the way to diffuse it, is to *allow *yourself to relax, slowly *allow* yourself to breath, and most definitely say the name of Jesus.   

For anyone who may find themselves having an anxiety attack, always remember to relax.  Do not be afraid of what your body is doing.   Relax and allow your body to do what it's going to do, which is calming down.   

Here's the key; if 'you' were going to die, you'd die.  satan usually tries his little fear tactics by awaking you from a sleep with 'weird' things happening in your body.   And because you are still half asleep and unfocused, it's easy for panic to arise and increase, because it came from out of no where.    

But if you ever have this happen to you, please know that you can 'relax', just allow yourself to do so.  Especially because you are not alone.  God is right there with you, embracing you to relax in His loving arms.   

Our body are a wonderous thing which God so created most perfectly.  He designed our spirits and minds and our bodies to relax, the evidence is the Holy Spirit which Jesus left with us...The Holy Spirit who is our "Comforter", Our Lord who keeps us in Perfect Peace and will not let you die. 

So, don't be afraid to breath and just relax.   Because, the devil is a liar. 

Love and blessings...


----------



## CandiceC (Apr 29, 2009)

Praise the Lord! Thanks for sharing your testimony.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank God!


----------



## LiciaB (Apr 30, 2009)

Praise God you're okay! It's so awesome how all we have to do is call his name!!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Your life will never be the same......Praise's to our Wonder and Faithful GOD. It's experiences when GOD show's himself STRONG in our lives. It's a tangible experience like this one that confirms just WHO HE is to us. Like a pp stated " a strong tower to run into and be saved". Continue to call on HIM....this will forever change your worship and your faith in our LORD. 
I'm telling you this because I know how you feel, I too had a demonic attack about 2 yrs ago, and the only name I knew to call on was that of the ONE TRUE GOD.....THE KING OF KINGS and  the LORD OF LORDS. The one who NEVER LEAVES US OR FORSAKE US!!!!
Be encouraged my Sister in the LORD!!!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Jesus, Jesus, Jesus...There is something about that name.
> 
> He's our Master, Saviour, Prince of Peace, nothing else is the same.
> 
> ...



This point that you are making about relaxing is the truth. Anxiety attacks is something that I have dealt and deal with from time to time.  

Before it would go on for like an hour+, but now I can kick it within 2 minutes MAX.  

You have to relax and begin to speak the word of God in that situation. 

Jesus said he will never leave you nor forsake you.
God is not a man he should lie nor the son of man that he should repent.
I also say things like You don't believe God is good?  But, I know God is good so that gives me confidence and comforts me..yep.

And you must just tell your heart and your body to slow down. What is going to happen is you slow your heart rate? Just calm down. And it will happen.


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanking God you called on his name and you are ok

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 30, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> This point that you are making about relaxing is the truth. Anxiety attacks is something that I have dealt and deal with from time to time.
> 
> *Before it would go on for like an hour+, but now I can kick it within 2 minutes MAX. *
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing, TML 

In Mark Chapter 4, the word of God explains this clearly.   "That when the word of God is sown, *immediately*, satan comes to steal the word which was sown into the hearts of man.   satan is after the word, which has been sown and planted in our hearts.    he's out to disqualify God and our knowledge of Him.  he only tactic is fear; fear of the unknown (meaning, why is my body acting like this?).   

But God......   O' But God and His unfailing love and His word.   While satan uses them to attack us, God uses these attacks to strenghten us.  For what time I am afraid, Dear God I will trust in you and you alone. 

By the grace of God and His word within my heart, these 'attacks' can no longer come upon those who believe in God's word and the power of the Name of Jesus.   This is what the Holy Spirit has taught me...

That God's Grace is sufficient for me...

The Peace of God rules and reigns in my heart...

I am One with God and He is One in and with me..

No fear can triumph over my faith in God...

I have more faith in God than I have fear of anything...

I fear not, for God is always with me...

The same Spirit that raised Jesus from the dead, lives in me...

There 'Greater One' lives on the inside of me...

I will lay me down in peace and sleep and safety, and will awaken, for 
you O' God sustained me through the night.  

Therefore, in Perfect Peace.... I do sleep.   

Sweet Sleep, TML... 

"Say the name, of Jesus....Say the name of Jesus....Say the name, of Jesus; no other name I know.  Say the name.........

Sweet Jesus!   If you know nothing else, it's Jesus our Lord.  

Amen and Amen.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank God you are ok........ I feel like he's saved me too many times to count. Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## joytimes10 (May 1, 2009)

There is power in the name of Jesus!  He is real!  Your testimony was a blessing.  thank you for sharing


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 1, 2009)

*Thank you for sharing that Amazing story!*


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 1, 2009)

oh Jesus is good, His name is so sweet.


----------



## trenise (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your testimony. This experience is going to be something you can draw on in the future. Praise the name of Jesus!


----------



## MA2010 (May 2, 2009)

Praise God, to Him be the Glory. 

What a miraculous testimony OP!


----------



## sunshinelove (May 2, 2009)

God Blocked it!!! He wouldn't let it be soo!! NO!!! There's work for you to do!


----------

